# tip up identification



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

do I need to have my tip ups marked with my name, address, etc?

looked in the DNR guide and cannot find anything on this, If I understand the rules only a shanty left overnight needs to be identified, and tents or shantys that are taken off everynight do not.

please, is this correct?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

jiggerjarvi said:


> do I need to have my tip ups marked with my name, address, etc?
> 
> looked in the DNR guide and cannot find anything on this, If I understand the rules only a shanty left overnight needs to be identified, and tents or shantys that are taken off everynight do not.
> 
> please, is this correct?


Right in the guide--name, address of owner. Page 6 "Hook and line fishing" (1st column, 2/3 down the page)

Even if someone else uses "your" tipups they need "your" name on them.

Correct on the shanties.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I looked right over it.

thanks Mike.

I have a few lables to make out.


----------



## sanfordlake (Feb 15, 2009)

I use my unused deer tags as flags takes the weather and everything is covered.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting, sandfordlake! Nice tip. Now I know what to do with all those empty tags and with all those tipups that were hard to mark.


----------



## Revan (Dec 13, 2010)

Dang, what a good idea, I just threw out a tag yesterday too, wish I would have read this earlier... Either that or trash picking tonight... Hmmm


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

the regs say name and address, my unused doe tag just has my DL number on it.

not sure if thats enough, but great idea.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I got ticketed for no tags on mine last year,while the wife was watching them I had to find the guy that did it I used a etcher to put name and address in the plastic,he came back and looked at them and voided the ticket,he was good about it.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I was checked by a dnr officer 2 winters ago. My tip ups only have my name on them and he said I was good.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

going to have a couple of tags printed up on my computer then just clear tape them to the base, which is wood, otherwise I would do the etching thing.

then it will be all over with!


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

For black plastic, use one of those silver Sharpies.

They are great for lots of things.


----------

